# Model Year 2022 New BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Dennis03 said:


> Also, do you or anyone else have the 2022 X7 pricing Guide? Do you or anyone know when the 2022 X5 ordering/pricing Guide will be available?


Here is the X5 pricing guide.


----------



## daptek (Jun 27, 2021)

Any word on 2022 X7 Pricing guide?


----------



## Diver624 (Jan 7, 2007)

So Harmon Kardon isn't available at all except on the 50i model.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Diver624 said:


> So Harmon Kardon isn't available at all except on the 50i model.


Hopefully it comes back later in the MY but some folks are hearing 12-18 months.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Diver624 said:


> So Harmon Kardon isn't available at all except on the 50i model.


The HK shortage is across all models as BMW AG is limiting to the higher margin vehicles such as the V8’s and M’s. For example, the HK is standard on the G80/G82/G83.


----------



## Dennis03 (Feb 25, 2017)

Diver624 said:


> So Harmon Kardon isn't available at all except on the 50i model.


I was literally at the dealer several weeks ago, ready to order the 2021 X7 40i. When the sales rep told me that HK was not available on the X7 40i, I test drove an X7 with the base radio. They also had another X7 built earlier in the model year with the HK. My wife has a 2018 BMW 430i convertible with the HK. The difference to us between the base radio and the HK radio was VERY noticeable. HK isn't just speakers, HK has either an amplifier or an upgraded amplifier. 

So right there on the spot, we decided NOT to order and simply wait for HK to come back to the X7 40i. I refuse to spend all of that extra money on the X7 50i.....just to get HK. To me it is absolutely ridiculous to spend $85K on an X7 40i (with the options we chose) and then *HAVE* to settle for the base radio, with no choice at all. You are already buying the top SUV that BMW offers in the X7, you shouldn't have to then step up to the X7 50i just to get HK. I want a new vehicle, but I don't NEED a new vehicle, so I will simply wait it out. I read somewhere that Intel, the computer chip maker, will begin making automotive computer chips this fall. So hopefully this whole chip shortage issue will be resolved sometime during the MY 22, like TurtleBoy previously said.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Dennis03 said:


> I was literally at the dealer several weeks ago, ready to order the 2021 X7 40i. When the sales rep told me that HK was not available on the X7 40i, I test drove an X7 with the base radio. They also had another X7 built earlier in the model year with the HK. My wife has a 2018 BMW 430i convertible with the HK. The difference to us between the base radio and the HK radio was VERY noticeable. HK isn't just speakers, HK has either an amplifier or an upgraded amplifier.
> 
> So right there on the spot, we decided NOT to order and simply wait for HK to come back to the X7 40i. I refuse to spend all of that extra money on the X7 50i.....just to get HK. To me it is absolutely ridiculous to spend $85K on an X7 40i (with the options we chose) and then *HAVE* to settle for the base radio, with no choice at all. You are already buying the top SUV that BMW offers in the X7, you shouldn't have to then step up to the X7 50i just to get HK. I want a new vehicle, but I don't NEED a new vehicle, so I will simply wait it out. I read somewhere that Intel, the computer chip maker, will begin making automotive computer chips this fall. So hopefully this whole chip shortage issue will be resolved sometime during the MY 22, like TurtleBoy previously said.


Refer to Jon’s earlier post about the HK: Severe Harman Kardon Shortage (2 Series, 3 Series, X5...

Rumor has it the HK shortage is due to a material to manufacture the speakers. The chip shortage has been speculated to be the display driver chip.


----------



## Diver624 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ibiza said:


> Refer to Jon’s earlier post about the HK: Severe Harman Kardon Shortage (2 Series, 3 Series, X5...
> 
> Rumor has it the HK shortage is due to a material to manufacture the speakers. The chip shortage has been speculated to be the display driver chip.


Whatever the reason as Dennis03 said many people myself included will not spend this kind of money and be forced to settle on an audio system that is sub par, especially for this kind of vehicle.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

This artificial limitation of HK audio and other things like lumbar support makes me want to drop BMW altogether and look at Mercedes when I'm shopping for new cars next year.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

alex2364 said:


> This artificial limitation of HK audio and other things like lumbar support makes me want to drop BMW altogether and look at Mercedes when I'm shopping for new cars next year.


Why would you think Mercedes is immune from the current supply chain problems? They, and every other brand, are having the same issues with options not being available, extreme delays and even pulling some models from the marketplace. Hopefully 2022 will see things returning to normal.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Why would you think Mercedes is immune from the current supply chain problems? They, and every other brand, are having the same issues with options not being available, extreme delays and even pulling some models from the marketplace. Hopefully 2022 will see things returning to normal.


Where did I say Mercedes isn't being affected by supply chain problems? Any chip problems affecting Mercedes is causing them to build less cars and delaying production on custom orders, not limiting options and features on lower end models. Also, it has been hinted that removing features like passenger lumbar support will be permanent after supply chain issues are no longer a problem.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

^ your information is not correct from what I have seen but could have gotten bad info since folks have posted that MB also has dropped options/features.


----------



## daptek (Jun 27, 2021)

Has anyone seen or has X7 2022 pricing guide?


----------



## VBnNC (May 24, 2012)

Is there a pricing guide available yet for the 2022 X3?


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Any eta on when the ordering guide will be available for the new 2 series coupe? And when you can place an order? i am in the 2nd month of extending my current bmw


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

What about the ordering guide for an M550ix? On the 5 series forum, there isn't one listed....


----------



## new_g20 (Jun 10, 2021)

new_g20 said:


> Here is the:
> 2022 3 Series 330i M340i 2022 pricing


Here is a newer version of the "G20 2022 330i M340i pricing guide".
It is effective June 24 2021:

G20 2022 330i M340i pricing effective June 24 2021.pdf


----------



## new_g20 (Jun 10, 2021)

new_g20 said:


> Here is a newer version of the "G20 2022 330i M340i pricing guide".
> It is effective June 24 2021:
> 
> G20 2022 330i M340i pricing effective June 24 2021.pdf


I found one discrepancy in the pricing guide. The images of the wheels in the pricing guide don't match with the images on the website. For example, the 2nd and 3rd wheels down (1PE and 1PF 18 inch) in the pricing guide pg 9/10 indicate there is an option of different rims. However, on the website all the 18" rims look like 1PD. In other words, from the website it looks like there is no choice of 18" rim and only a choice of 18" tires.


----------



## alex101 (Aug 15, 2021)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here is the first round of Model Year 2022 pricing.
> 
> I will add to this thread as new model year pricing is announced later.
> 
> 👍


Do you have X4 guide?


----------



## rockeyyyadav (Aug 20, 2021)

i'm very excited about these please tell me how much price are


----------

